

The Collapse of Old Media - the Rise of Wi-Fi Broadcasting (2010) - da02
http://modernmarketingjapan.blogspot.com/2010/07/marketing-japan-collapse-of-old-media.html

======
hexonexxon
aaaaaand it's gone. my horrible government has now decided to regulate Wi-
Fi.com signals as they do radio, because of fears over some sort of revolution
happening here with access to free and uncensored information.

it was championed by the telecom monopoly lobbyists, who are fearful with so
much free data around they wouldn't be able to charge excessive fees anymore
once the masses discover free and encrypted voip.

